# Scored



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I was sitting in a lock on Thursday morning, overlooking an old logging road in a flat old bottom. As I entered the spot around 6:15AM I heard a deer milling around on the steep hillside behind the stand, probably 100 yards away. I crept in and got up as quietly as possible, and settled in for the wait. I heard a couple of deer around, including the one behind me, which I figured was the spike buck I'd been seeing from that spot. Right at first light, the deer stopped milling and initiated a hasty walk directly towards me. I was already standing, so I shouldered my .30-06 and got ready just in case. As the deer grew closer in the early morning light I finally saw him, and he seemed to be small. "Dang spike, get out of here" I thought as he continued along a path leading directly beneath my stand. I peered through the scope at the deer and saw a little glint of antler. He walked through an opening as I observed him at 3x and I realized he wasn't the spike, rather he was sporting the nice tall rack alot of mature bucks around here carry. I clicked the safety off as he eased behind another tree, and when he entered the road nearly beneath me I held high on his shoulder, squeezed, and he dropped like a sack of bricks. Got down, took a few pics on my phone and then commenced the drag. He turned out to be an 8pt, 16" outside spread with 8-9" G2s, not a giant by any means but a nice buck for around here. I was going to do a european mount but Mom wants a full shoulder mount so he can hang in the kitchen at the house, haha I can't complain. I believe the deer's 2.5 years old, but his neck was only barely swollen and his tarsal glands weren't even dark. Rut activity is a month behind schedule here, I guess cause of the heat.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!!*

Good job Will!!! Sounds like a good buck!!
I hammered a doe this morning. Going back to see if I can find a buck. I may take my oldest son and and let him kill his first of the season with a muzzleloader.

Darin


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice report on both ends... Hopefully I'll be making my first run in a couple of weeks in southern VA... BP started this past weekend but no equipment on my end..oh well.. Guess if I keep bs'n and not get'n one then that's my fault...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Ya all able bodied and all. Ifn ya need something man just call me. I have quite a few weapons of all types. You'll have to buy your own bullets and powder though


----------



## myoutdoor (Aug 14, 2009)

Hiii guys....
Congrats.... Carolina Rebel !!!
------------------------------
ajsarchery.com


----------

